# MP3 players and wave files



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello all,

New guy here with a quick question. Forgive me if this has been addressed but does anyone know of an MP3 player that will efficiently download and play full wave files while not taking up too much room on the drive?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wave files are by nature large if you want the quality to remain good. CD,s sampled at less than 44kbs in wave format will lose there dynamics quickly starting with the highs.
There are newer lossless audio formats that are smaller but still maintain good quality FLAC is the most common. MP3s need to be riped at at least 60% VBR or 196 kbs before you get a fairly good quality recording.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Tony. I appreciate the response. Very helpful.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

There is also the alternative of LAME encoding your mp3 files. The LAME project has been going on for years now and is a perceptually lossless form of encoding MP3 files such that maximum fidelity is saved while achieving a small file size. I only use this form of compression and have done a few ABx trials to compare rarely coming up with any significant difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Andrew. I never heard of this format. I'll be sure to look into it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

LAME is not a format, just a different way to make mp3 than using the built in itunes/zune encoder. Look up Exact Audio Copy.


----------

